# Forum in English  > News  > Internet  >  Top botnets control 1M hijacked computers

## SDA

April 9, 2008 (Computerworld) Storm is a shadow of its former self, Kraken is just another name for Bobax and the biggest botnet goes by the mouthful of "Srizbi," a noted botnet researcher said today as he released the results of his census of the various armies of hacked computers that spew spam.

Joe Stewart, director of malware research at SecureWorks Inc., presented his survey at the RSA Conference, which opened Monday in San Francisco. The survey ranked the top 11 botnets that send spam. By extrapolating their size, Stewart estimated the bots on his list control just over a million machines and are capable of flooding the Internet with more than 100 billion spam messages every day. 
http://computerworld.com/action/arti...c=news_ts_head

----------

